# Light Warrior(foxfarm)?



## Dankerz (Jun 28, 2007)

i know the ocean can be alittle hot for starting seeds, so i figured id go with Light warrior soil with a handfull of ocean thrown in. than after 3 weeks transplant into the ocean with a bunch more perlite thrown in. 

good idea? i have always used promix,perlite,wormcast but figured id try the foxfarm stuff.  ill be using pureblend pro ferts!


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I've been wanting to do FF soil for my next grow but I can't afford shipping online and no one near me has it for sale .


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 28, 2007)

spent the last hour reading.
im going with this mix for germ/seedlings->LightWarrior 70%-Oceanforest 30%

transplant into after 3weeks or so->70% Oceanforest-30% Lightwarrior


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

That sounds even better .


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 28, 2007)

ya it sounds good, i been reading alot tonight and alot of people are using the OF x LW combo 50/50 mixes 60/40 etc.. all with good results other than it being alot of $$..


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 28, 2007)

nobody else using this stuff or combo?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 3, 2007)

oh SNAP..

I just put seeds that germed into FOX FARM Ocean..

Should I WORRY???


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 4, 2007)

hope you atleast added a bunch of perlite.. u should be alright i guess!


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> i know the ocean can be alittle hot for starting seeds, so i figured id go with Light warrior soil with a handfull of ocean thrown in. than after 3 weeks transplant into the ocean with a bunch more perlite thrown in.
> 
> good idea? i have always used promix,perlite,wormcast but figured id try the foxfarm stuff. ill be using pureblend pro ferts!


Also I found that ocean forrest is to hot for seedlings.So I changed to light warrior mixed in some perlite,until i transplant then into the pots i will keep them in until harvest/same time I start my nutes.Thats when I start them in ocean forrest.Thats about the start of the third week.Hope this helps,Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------

